# '08 Subject Assignment - MOM - Due May 16th



## MissMia (May 5, 2008)

Theme: MOM

Since Mother's Day is Sunday, show the forum how you celebrate your Mom. 



Everyone is encouraged to participate. Please post new photos for this assignment only.

Thank you.


----------



## LaFoto (May 6, 2008)

My mother died in 2001


----------



## MissMia (May 6, 2008)

I'm sorry Corinna. :hugs:

My thought was to photograph things that celebrate or that you remember your Mom by. You don't need to photograph your mom to participate in this assignment.


----------



## Socrates (May 9, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> My mother died in 2001



There was a tradition in Philadelphia when I was growing up and I've always wondered if it was local or if it was common elsewhere.  I haven't seen it for years, possibly because men don't get dressed up like they had in the past.  In any event, on Mother's Day, men would wear a pink carnation in the lapel if the mother was alive and a white carnation if she was deceased.  This year would be my first white carnation.  I wonder if I can somehow turn that into a photograph.


----------



## MissMia (May 9, 2008)

Socrates said:


> There was a tradition in Philadelphia when I was growing up and I've always wondered if it was local or if it was common elsewhere. I haven't seen it for years, possibly because men don't get dressed up like they had in the past. In any event, on Mother's Day, men would wear a pink carnation in the lapel if the mother was alive and a white carnation if she was deceased. This year would be my first white carnation. I wonder if I can somehow turn that into a photograph.


 
That's a neat tradition. I'd like to see how your photo turns out.


I've got a photo in mind too, but haven't had the chance to set it up yet.


----------



## Socrates (May 12, 2008)

MissMia said:


> That's a neat tradition. I'd like to see how your photo turns out.
> 
> 
> I've got a photo in mind too, but haven't had the chance to set it up yet.



Well, I gave it a shot but it was disappointing.  I suspect that my mind was elsewhere.  Perhaps I'll try again another time.


----------



## Big Bully (May 12, 2008)

Well since no one else has posted pictures, by heck I will. I took this myself while enjoying one of my favorite moments with my youngest son.

Sorry it took me so long to post C. I have been insane lately!


----------

